

What kind of jobs do the software engineers who earn $500K a year do? - signa11
http://www.aminariana.com/essays/million-dollar-handcuffs

======
ArkyBeagle
"DEFINITION of 'Economic Rent' An excess payment made to or for a factor of
production over and above the amount expected by its owner. Economic rent is
the positive difference between the actual payment made for a factor of
production (such as land, labor or capital) to its owner and the payment level
expected by the owner, due to its exclusivity or scarcity."

[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/e/economicrent.asp](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/e/economicrent.asp)

The definition is not that good, and the piece goes on to refine all rents as
due to imperfectly competitive markets, (which is a bit nauseating - "Elvis
markets" happen regardless of competition - substition breaks down, etc...).

But it is a start.

------
markyc
the kind that are more than software engineers

------
ogsharkman
Probably leads/principals for the bread and butter products of their
respective companies (like search and shit).

------
thejrk
criminal

